# new muffler for my 2.5sl



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

mad props to my boys over at SWA, really adds to the looks of the car. a little on the loud side even with the stock resonator. but i guess it can grow on me.

its a magnaflow 14830.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

for those that are interested, here is a bad sound clip. recorded with my cell phone (voice notes on the motorola v60) then transfered to my computer
this is under normal driving with the phone at the steering wheel and the windows open

sound clip (right click save as)

also by the way i have an intake, when i hit about 3500 rpm the sound of the intake over powers the exhaust


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

niiice i like that style, im not gonna get it though, im goin with a coffee can woo wooooooooo!


----------



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

that looks nice... its a good shape and compliments the rear very well.


----------

